# In honor of mothers day.



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A little girl and her Mommy were walking together when the little girl
suddenly asked 'Why are the leaves green in the spring time and then
go all kinds of colors in the autumn time?'

Her mother thought for a bit and then gave her an answer that her
daughter's developing mind could easily understand. The little girl
then asked 'How come you're so smart Mommy, how come you know all
these things? Does every mommy know all this stuff?'

The mother smiled and said 'Mommies have to learn all these things and
then take a test they have to pass before they can even become a 
mommy.'

The little girl was very quiet and thoughtful for a moment and then
asked, 'Does that mean that those who can't pass the test become
daddies?'


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha ha! So I failed the test 17 years ago!


----------

